# May 08 Photo Challenge - "Sunrise Over Sea"



## TwistMyArm

Hi everyone, 

This month I've decided to choose the theme based on one of my favorite albums. The theme for the May '08 photo challenge is "Sunrise Over Sea" by John Butler Trio. Good luck everyone and as always please don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is May 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "May '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## SBlanca

im lucky i live by the sea...what hapens with people who dont?


----------



## The_Saint

Yeap, I live on the east coast of south africa! We have a east lying coast, and the most amazing sunrises! w00t!


----------



## WNK

Is anything from the album fair game?  Or should it be connected with the album title itself?


----------



## Rhys

This counts out everybody that lives on the sunset coast!


----------



## Sirashley

For those who live inland I think a lake or river would probably do. I live near the ocean but I don't see why you couldn't use a lake, stream or river


----------



## Neuner

Sirashley said:


> For those who live inland I think a lake or river would probably do. I live near the ocean but I don't see why you couldn't use a lake, stream or river



I agree.  

Also, not sure how'd you tell a sunrise from a sunset, so if you don't tell us, we won't know .


----------



## johngpt

Okay, you'll all laugh at me. Not being familiar with the John Butler Trio, let alone his album Sunrise over Sea, I went googling.

Discovered that the Sunrise over Sea is part of the lyric to Peaches and Cream.

Well, googling for the lyrics to Peaches and Cream, I inadvertently stumbled across a same titled song by an artist "112."

"sunrise" "over" and "sea" were nowhere within that particular song!

If one doesn't mind raunchy lyrics or concepts, one can google for 112's version of the song. 

I was pleased to discover that it wasn't John Butler's version, and that his version is an homage to his daughter and wife. This really opens up the possibilities for some creative images.


----------



## Rhys

Neuner said:


> I agree.
> 
> Also, not sure how'd you tell a sunrise from a sunset, so if you don't tell us, we won't know .



Sunrise is a brighter yellow than sunset which is more of a darker orange. For example, this is a sunset:


----------



## PhotoHand

Sunrise?!!!!!!! You have to wake up before 9 for this one! Sunsets I can totally do.


----------



## TwistMyArm

WNK said:


> Is anything from the album fair game?  Or should it be connected with the album title itself?



I was just going for sunrise photos over a body of water. I hadn't thought about anything else from the album. 

What do you people think? Do you want to have a few more options? 

Here's the track listing if it will help you you guys decide: 

1. Treat Yo Mama
2. Peaches & Cream
3. Company Sin
4. What You Want
5. Damned To Hell
6. Hello
7. Bound To Ramble
8. Seeing Angels
9. There'll Come a Time
10. Zebra
11. Mist
12. Oldman
13. Sometimes
14. Somethings Gotta Give* 

Just voice up to say if you want to restrict it to sunrise photos or if you want to open it up to the whole album.


----------



## Sirashley

I'm going to throw down a vote for just Sunrise over water, but I think you should allow sunsets as well. Gives people on the west coast more options...


----------



## CanonSnob

PhotoHand said:


> Sunrise?!!!!!!! You have to wake up before 9 for this one! Sunsets I can totally do.



my sentiments exactly. :er:


----------



## SBlanca

how did people come up with the whole john butler trio thing hahaha...even if it was my favourite album i would think of the challenge title as literally sunrise over sea 

i know nothing about john butler trio (even if im seeing them in july) so im going with the literal title...

not too keen on waking up early though :\ haha


----------



## Slaphead

Rhys said:


> This counts out everybody that lives on the sunset coast!



Not to mention those of us that live in a land locked country.


----------



## jasonkt

I'd be excited to have the option of working with any of the song titles!  Some good imagery possibilities there...


----------



## Neuner

I vote for allowing sunsets so it's more fair to everyone.  I would think you'd limit your submission amount if you limit it to sunrises.


----------



## Rhys

Slaphead said:


> Not to mention those of us that live in a land locked country.



There're a few of those.


----------



## The_Saint

Rhys, Pre-sunrise colors are almost the same as a sunsets colors, Pinks, deep oranges, etc.
Heres a Pre sunrise:


----------



## johngpt

I think a lot of the differences in hue between sunrises and sunsets have to do with location. If east of the observer has a low horizon, then the observer will see more of the long wavelengths. If there are obstructions on the horizon, then the shorter wavelengths may predominate by the time the sun rises enough, therefore more yellows than reds.

If there is less pollution or any particulate matter in the air in the mornings, then there will be less emphasis on the longer wavelengths, and less red.

Often, there will tend to be more particulate matter in the evenings in any given location, so therefore sunsets can tend more toward the red.

But of course, conditions at any given moment are quite variable.


----------



## frfefarfearz

wow! 

too bad..
i believe i cant join coz im a newbie here ^_^


----------



## frfefarfearz

i would want to have a say on that also.. 

yeah.. better allow the sunset too..
because people really live on different sides of the world.
at one side the sunrise is most beautiful to view while at the other side sunset is best ^_^

gives us a couple of option too ^_^


----------



## johngpt

frfefarfearz said:


> wow!
> 
> too bad..
> i believe i cant join coz im a newbie here ^_^


I'm also a noob. I was reading the sticky regarding the challenge. If I read it correctly, even noobs like us can submit a photo. I think we just can't vote on the submissions until we've been members for greater than 10 days and have more than 25 posts. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sirashley

You guys are good to enter the contest. If you have less than 25 posts and have been on for less than 10 days you will be ineligible to vote, but you can still enter the contest... Just have 25 posts by the end of the month and you'll be able to vote...

Anyway, the Challenge is open to everyone...


----------



## TwistMyArm

Sirashley said:


> You guys are good to enter the contest. If you have less than 25 posts and have been on for less than 10 days you will be ineligible to vote, but you can still enter the contest... Just have 25 posts by the end of the month and you'll be able to vote...
> 
> Anyway, the Challenge is open to everyone...



Yup


----------



## TwistMyArm

So from the sounds of it you people don't really want to open it up to the full album, but do want to open it up to sunsets right?


----------



## Rhys

TwistMyArm said:


> So from the sounds of it you people don't really want to open it up to the full album, but do want to open it up to sunsets right?



Yes please. I'll enter the two I've just shown if possible. They're somewhat special to me and I'll explain why, later.


----------



## platano

I live in San Diego.. i need SUNSET to be included on this


----------



## frfefarfearz

Sirashley said:


> You guys are good to enter the contest. If you have less than 25 posts and have been on for less than 10 days you will be ineligible to vote, but you can still enter the contest... Just have 25 posts by the end of the month and you'll be able to vote...
> 
> Anyway, the Challenge is open to everyone...


 
oh that's great..


----------



## Dradd

Rhys said:


> Yes please. I'll enter the two I've just shown if possible. They're somewhat special to me and I'll explain why, later.


 
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Rhys but...



TwistMyArm said:


> - Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)


 
and...



TwistMyArm said:


> .........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
> 
> 
> *Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*


----------



## HTPhotography

Sweet!


----------



## Rhys

Those photos are special because that was the day my wife fell in love with me.


----------



## johngpt

Rhys said:


> Those photos are special because that was the day my wife fell in love with me.


With images like that, how could she have resisted?


----------



## Rhys

johngpt said:


> With images like that, how could she have resisted?


And believe it or not they were taken with an S1 IS 3mp compact


----------



## Sirashley

ronenfox said:


> I live at the bottom of a valley with NO chance to get a shot of either a sunset or sunrise the entire month  Guess I'm out this month.



The title is Sunrise/Sunset over Sea... It doesn't specify a sea of what...Get creative and you could do something like a Sunrise/Sunset over a sea of green(and use grass or a field)... or something like that... Just a thought


----------



## johngpt

"Amber waves of grain" for those in the US heartland?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Rhys

johngpt said:


> "Amber waves of grain" for those in the US heartland?  :mrgreen:



I don't know - I thought of the sun reflecting off cars in a parking lot where the parking lot is full of cars.


----------



## tarzanboy

Surely those of you that are land locked can find a lake or maybe even a pond in your area to get this done.

I was fortunate enough to have been in Nags Head NC in mArch and got my lazy butt out of bed for one sunrise photo op


----------



## coolmafire1

i dont get this one, is it sunrise/sunset over anything or specifically the sea, can this just be clarified


----------



## atp_design

John Butler Trio.
I posted a photo of John Butler's local beach - back in Perth. Technically he's a Freo boy.


----------



## TwistMyArm

coolmafire1 said:


> i dont get this one, is it sunrise/sunset over anything or specifically the sea, can this just be clarified



"Sunrise over Sea" is the theme title. Sunsets will also be excepted. There's also nothing saying that it cannot be any body of water.


----------



## deudeu

I feel like this is going to be a tough one as far as voting is concerned. 

I am glad some of you guys are taking this one out of the box. Seeing all the submited pictures and how creative people get is my monthly treat. With themes like this one you are spoiling my fun!


----------



## frfefarfearz

where to view your submitted photos?


----------



## The_Saint

when are the submissions going to be added to the gallery?


----------



## Dioboleque

The submissions aren't posted for viewing and voting till after the deadline, when all submissions are complete. :sillysmi:


----------



## PerrieBelle

I love the sky during sunrise/sunsets.... So magical looking..

Am I allowed to enter seeing as I won last month? 

Even if I'm not allowed to enter I am still going to go to the beach and take some pictures!


----------



## Sirashley

PerrieBelle said:


> I love the sky during sunrise/sunsets.... So magical looking..
> 
> Am I allowed to enter seeing as I won last month?
> 
> Even if I'm not allowed to enter I am still going to go to the beach and take some pictures!



Absolutely you can enter the contest and even win. I don't think you can collect a prize two months in a row, but I don't think they are offering one this month so it doesn't matter. So go for it, back to back would be awesome... :thumbup:


----------



## PerrieBelle

Sirashley said:


> Absolutely you can enter the contest and even win. I don't think you can collect a prize two months in a row, but I don't think they are offering one this month so it doesn't matter. So go for it, back to back would be awesome... :thumbup:



Ah okay! Coolies!

I doubt I would win again though... I am a total noob... Can't believe I won the one I did! lol! :blushing:

But yay... I love sunsets/rises! :mrgreen:


----------



## SBlanca

no prize this month?


----------



## Sirashley

No prize is cool, it's all about the principle of winning... Hell, I was happy with 1 vote...LOL...


----------



## SBlanca

yeh with you o that one but is there a reason for the no prize?


----------



## Exhale

I wish the dead line was a bit later, Im leaving for Europe on the 31st, And im sailing the Atlantic Ocean. It'd be perfect for pictures


----------



## Rhys

Exhale said:


> I wish the dead line was a bit later, Im leaving for Europe on the 31st, And im sailing the Atlantic Ocean. It'd be perfect for pictures



Merchant seaman?


----------



## Exhale

Kind of lol
Im going on HMCS Athabaskan with the Canadian Navy


----------



## johngpt

Email from the ship?


----------



## SBlanca

send by some bird


----------



## Exhale

I'll send by bottle! 

And Its only like a 8 or 9 day Sail. So once im in Europe, I'll have my laptop to post them


----------



## anett

hi,
i send a email with a photo for the challenge.
did anybody get it? how did the challenge work? so how can i find all pictures from the contest?

best wishes 
anett


----------



## Dioboleque

You should get an email response for your submission. Usually a couple days after the deadline all the photos are posted for viewing and voting. :sillysmi:


----------



## anett

no, i dont get a response.


----------



## The_Saint

I got my response 4 days later:

_Thanks  for the submission!_

_Dana__
TwistMyArm  -  ThePhotoForum.com_


----------



## anett

thanks


----------



## kokokrunch

Here is my Sunset Assignment


----------



## SBlanca

kokokrunch,  ur not meant to post what you're gona send...


----------



## johngpt

It is rather lovely, though, eh?


----------



## PhotoDonkey

I like it.  I'm really looking forward to seeing the entries.  Sunsets/Sunrises are my favorites.


----------



## Connahhh

This is so funny. 

This morning the weather was looking good and we were going to spend some time in rhode island. I love shooting down here so my first reaction was to get up early and shoot some sunrise images. I wake up at 5, get in by 7, and decide to search the net for a good photo forum. I find this one, check out the subforums and find the challenge forum. Only to see that it is sunrise over water, EXACTLY what I was shooting a moment ago. 

I'll have my entry in by tomorrow!


----------



## Miaow

I live about 500m from the beach and I haven't got a pic for this as yet - hopefully in the next day or so


----------



## brutal_chief

I know I would have to have 25 posts by the end of the month (read the faq) but what if we were to become slightly more inventive and replicate a sunrise. It said the theme is Sunrise over the sea, I don't see any restriction on if it is a real sunrise or the real sea.


----------



## Big Bully

I like the idea of leaving it open. I think we might have an easier time with the challenge.


----------



## johngpt

brutal_chief said:


> I know I would have to have 25 posts by the end of the month (read the faq) but what if we were to become slightly more inventive and replicate a sunrise. It said the theme is Sunrise over the sea, I don't see any restriction on if it is a real sunrise or the real sea.



My understanding is that we don't need 25 posts and to have been a member for 10 days to enter the challenge, only to vote on the entries. But maybe you were just talking about the voting. My apologies if I misunderstood.

You're echoing what I was considering regarding the theme, but I doubt whether I'll have time to get an image entered. I'm looking forward to seeing the entries.


----------



## SBlanca

man i live about a 10 minute walk from sunrise and 3 minute walk from sunset and haven't bothered haha too lazy


----------



## johngpt

SBlanca said:


> man i live about a 10 minute walk from sunrise and 3 minute walk from sunset and haven't bothered haha too lazy


Are you at a high enough elevation on Gibraltar that you can see east coast and west coast with less than a 15 minute walk between them? It must be beautiful.


----------



## sarallyn

Does it matter if it's a sunrise/sunset? I have a pretty cool sunset, but my sunrise is just alright.


----------



## johngpt

sarallyn said:


> Does it matter if it's a sunrise/sunset? I have a pretty cool sunset, but my sunrise is just alright.


I may be wrong, but I believe earlier in this thread it'd been decided that sunsets would be all right as well.


----------



## Xirtam

Looks like I found this forum just in time! I just came back from the Pismo Dunes, which can have some very interesting sunrises/sunsets!


----------



## PhotoDonkey

I actually considered shooting a glass of water at sunrise, but I thought that might be a little much.


----------



## butterfly34

Hi Everyone, 
This is my first post ever!  I've been a member for awhile now, but I don't have any posts...mainly reading and trying to learn.  I'll try to get 25 posts in in the next few days...just wondering if I can submit photos that I took back in September?


----------



## frfefarfearz

i would love to see the entries! weeee so excited ^_^ i really love sunsets ^_^ and sunrise too


----------



## johngpt

butterfly34 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first post ever!  I've been a member for awhile now, but I don't have any posts...mainly reading and trying to learn.  I'll try to get 25 posts in in the next few days...just wondering if I can submit photos that I took back in September?


This seems to crop up quite a bit, so I thought I'd post the FAQ url regarding entering photos for the challenges.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/faq.php?faq=challenge_faq_item

It answers many questions about posting, voting, etc.


----------



## SBlanca

johngpt said:


> Are you at a high enough elevation on Gibraltar that you can see east coast and west coast with less than a 15 minute walk between them? It must be beautiful.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibraltargibraltar is 6.8km sq/2.6 miles, that means that if there is little traffic which is rare I would be able to walk from the west (where I live) to the east and i would take me around 10 minutes because I have to go around the rock...

http://dotcom.gi/map/



north is to the left of the map, I live on the west, in the bulging out area (land reclamation) on the north west, so it's not so big a walk


----------



## husky_mom

ok... so I didn´t submitted any pic... but I thought of a sunrise/sunset over a sea (or madness)... LOL.... or a sea (of cars)


----------



## Rhys

Question is - when do we get to vote on May?


----------



## beginer

well .... anybody here ?....


----------



## Sirashley

Good luck everyone, I didn't enter this month, I spent a few weeks in California without internet access so next month I'll enter again. I can't wait to see the submissions for this month though...


----------



## jasonkt

I submitted this month...in more ways than one.

Last month's entry with which I used my artistic license was not received well, so this month I stuck to a very literal interpretation of the theme instead of getting a little creative with the term "sea".  

The goreous redhead I worked with provided me with some great choices, too...but I decided at the last minute to just submit one of my real sunrise pics.

Too bad for you!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Sirashley said:


> No prize is cool,  winning.....



I'm hoping for a billion votes and wheelbarrow full of cash


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

SBlanca said:


> im lucky i live by the sea...what hapens with people who dont?


Terrible, unspeakable things happen to people who don't:hug::.


----------



## Lisa B

Whats for june...


----------



## Neuner

Wow, June 5th & nothing to vote on.  4 days?


----------



## Rhys

Neuner said:


> Wow, June 5th & nothing to vote on.  4 days?



That's because I entered and my armpits smell


----------



## TwistMyArm

Sorry folks. You'll have to excuse the delays. The photos are now up and a new challenge will be posted soon. 

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125909


----------



## johngpt

These entries are outstanding. Very difficult to choose between. Thank you TwistMyArm for getting them up.


----------



## iCreations

hay. i like to join this challenge.. but the sea is quite far from my work / home 

any way i'll try ma best


----------



## Big Bully

iCreations said:


> hay. i like to join this challenge.. but the sea is quite far from my work / home
> 
> any way i'll try ma best


 

This challenge is already over. Sunrise over the sea was the May challenge. Shadows and Light is this months challenge.


----------

